
Antigua to launch WTO-sanctioned piracy site unless US pays $250m debt - 0898
http://calvinayre.com/2016/11/28/business/antigua-warn-america-resolve-wto-dispute/
======
otoburb
Even if Antiguia launches the WTO-sanctioned piracy site, wouldn't the RIAA
still be able to go after violators within their jurisdiction? In other words,
I'm not sure how this "nuclear" option really affects or influences the
economics of piracy and US-based content studios.

